# best of 2017



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

from my facebook page.
http://operawire.com/best-of-2017-11-singers-who-made-2017-a-year-to-remember/


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> Fleming had an exceptional year which started with the release of her album "Distant Light," which showcased her in music by Barber, Hillborg and Björk. She would then make headlines in her final staged "Der Rosenkavalier" at the Metropolitan Opera and the Royal Opera House before headling galas at the Metropolitan Opera and Washington National Opera. She also said goodbye to the majority of her roles but debunked any rumors of retirement. She continued her work with the Lyric Opera of Chicago and Polyphony and finally, she can be heard on the soundtrack to the award-winning films "The Shape of Water" and "Three Billboards." Fleming makes her musical Broadway next year in "Carousel." Talk about a diverse year.


Highlight of the year!!!!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Any list that dismisses the spectacular contribution by Sondra Radvanovsky as _Norma_ has no place in my respect.


----------

